# Help with a wild tortoise in FL



## William Green (Nov 5, 2008)

Hello-
I was looking online for some information and found your site. I was hoping that folks here might be able to give me some advice regarding a tortoise here in Florida.
I am an actor who works quite a bit, just north of Tampa/St. Pete, and live in company housing here over the past few years. There are quite a bit of tortoise and turtles here, and I have stopped traffic about 5 times in the area, to pick them up in the road or side of the road, before anything happens to them. There is a very small, vacant lot in the middle of this subdivision, and a rather large tortoise comes into the lawn here on occasion to eat. I have seen him at least 4 times over a 3 year period, and just saw him last week before the cold snap. The lot is for sale, and there is nowhere else for this fellow to go as he is surrounded by homes and major roads on all 4 sides. I have found the place where he lives and am amazed he has made it so long in this tiny space. 
My home is back in Jacksonville, Florida, in a very rural area. This guy has to be quite old and I hate for anything to happen to him. I had considered finding a remote location back home and taking him there, but I have no idea if this would be more harmful for him. Could you recommend anything I could do to see that this guy has a long life in a safe environment? Feel free to email me at [email protected] with any suggestions.
Thanks!
Billy Green


----------



## skittles1 (Nov 5, 2008)

here is something that may help. Sometimes a tortoise that was to be relocated had to get checked for some type of respiratory disease. However I recently read somewhere that the test was only necessary for torts in areas that harbor this disease. In Tampa tortoises found with in an urban area are relocated since thier is concern that the city would not provide a suitable environment for them. I will have look that article up again if I can find it. 

So try this page, perhaps a call to the local wildlife dept too would also help. I hope they help with this guy. It sounds like he may really not have any place to go if the property is sold. IS he a golpher tortoise? 
http://www.floridaconservation.org/permits/Tortoise/default.asp[hr]
Here is an email and phone number from the golpher tortoise relocation initive. they have all kinds of info.
[email protected] or call 352-495-7449.


----------



## Marla (Nov 5, 2008)

What a story The link looks good I would start in that direction for sure..I sure would love to see pictures...


----------



## sushisurf13 (Nov 5, 2008)

too bad he cant just exist in HIS area. I hope some sort of intervention is made.


----------



## Greg T (Nov 6, 2008)

Billy,

Thank you for taking the time and effort to help these guys out. If you don't stop and pick them up, their odds of surviving the street crossing are next to zero in busy areas. Most people don't care or take the time to help out anymore.

I'm no expert, but I would believe moving him to your other location would be a better choice. His time is limited in that area due to urbanization. I'm also surprised he has lasted this long, but who knows if he will be lucky the next time he's out.

Its great to know people like you are out there, and your kindness given will come back to you in time.


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 6, 2008)

Hi Billy: I'm so glad that you have the "heart" to save these animals as you see them. But I think that you need to do some research and see what kind of tortoise the one in the vacant lot is. If it is indeed a Florida gopher tortoise, then relocation would be a very good idea. However, if it is an escaped pet,maybe an exotic tortoise, then relocation would be against the law and he should be given to a local animal rescue (that is, if you don't want him or can't keep him.)

Yvonne


----------



## Isa (Nov 6, 2008)

Hello Billy, 
That is very nice of you to help those tortoises (in the streets and the one you want to relocated)


----------



## chelonologist (Nov 6, 2008)

If it's a gopher tortoise it's a state protected animal, and a relocation could only be performed by a licensed biologist. Gopher tortoises don't take to relocations as well as other species, as they probably have a strong homing instinct. Because of this, relocation efforts are much more complicated than simply moving the animal from one location to another. They involve complicated techniques and multi-year monitoring in order for the relocations to have any measure of success. For more information, check these websites:

http://www.gophertortoisecouncil.org/

http://www.ashtonbiodiversity.org/


----------



## skittles1 (Nov 8, 2008)

You know you might look at our gallery here to see if you can identify it. also look at gopher tortoise pictures. Yvonne is right some poeple do release or lose their exotics (they are amazing escape artists). It may be on the lamb and need to be taken back into captivity for its own protection. 
I also have access to zoo staff at work they can find a home if necessary. 
Janay


----------



## eminart (Nov 8, 2008)

I'd contact the state department of wildlife. They'll take the necessary steps to relocate him.


----------



## K9KidsLove (Nov 8, 2008)

Hi...I agree that it is so good of you to help the wayward turtles & tortoises. Could you take a picture and post it on here so someone can identify it?
Patsy


----------



## Laura (Nov 9, 2008)

So what are you filming down in Florida?


----------

